# Which headlight is correct for this early 50's Western Flyer Deluxe "race car" design



## bdt91 (Nov 22, 2013)

My brother has a bicycle like the one shown in these photos...and for the longest time, I figured a Delta Rocket Ray was the correct headlight for it...but I'm thinking a Delta Winner now.  Can anyone tell me for sure?


----------



## jd56 (Nov 22, 2013)

Rocket Ray. Red top black bottom I think.
If you look at my catalog gallery or my western Flyer deluxe gallery there should be a catalog picture.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 22, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Rocket Ray. Red top black bottom I think.
> If you look at my catalog gallery or my western Flyer deluxe gallery there should be a catalog picture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





That is what I had thought initially as well- but the one shown in all the early ads I have is a CWC-made Deluxe.  I believe this is a Murray-made bike. The chainguards are different, as well as the black-tipped paint on the fenders and the frames are slightly different as well.  Probably different suppliers for the same style bike from year to year. 

These photos are not the same bicycle:


----------



## Iverider (Nov 22, 2013)

The bikes pictured in the Catalogs are Huffman's I'm pretty sure. Scott Von Huffman told me my bike (see sig) told me that my huffman would have had a Rocket Ray (at least in the iteration I'm building it which is going to be Dayton badged)


----------



## BikeMe (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's my bike, pretty sure it's a 1954...  I guess that would make it a Huffy build, rather than Huffman?  I can't quite remember the timeline where that's concerned...  Anyway, i was going to put a rocket ray on the front fender, which is what it should have, but i ended up sticking on this Delta light instead....  It goes so well with the car art on the tank, i can't believe they didn't use this light to begin with!!  Yeah, yeah, it's not correct, but i sure like it!!



.... plus, i can always take it off and put a rocket ray on it if i ever choose to do so...


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 23, 2013)

These similar "race car" Deluxe Western Flyer bikes are all so similar in appearance but subtle differences exist.  The pics of the one I initially posted- the rear frame bars come off the vertical seat tube as a single tube and separates into 2 tubes where it meets the rear fender.  That is one difference between it and the photos posted just above of the similar bike.


----------



## bike (Nov 23, 2013)

*The first bike*



bdt91 said:


> These similar "race car" Deluxe Western Flyer bikes are all so similar in appearance but subtle differences exist.  The pics of the one I initially posted- the rear frame bars come off the vertical seat tube as a single tube and separates into 2 tubes where it meets the rear fender.  That is one difference between it and the photos posted just above of the similar bike.




seems to be Monark manufactured.


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 24, 2013)

bike said:


> seems to be Monark manufactured.





The bike in the initial photos I posted?


----------



## bike (Nov 24, 2013)

*Yes*

The first bike in this thread- Wishbone behind the seat+ +++


----------



## bdt91 (Nov 25, 2013)

bike said:


> The first bike in this thread- Wishbone behind the seat+ +++




Monark, huh...interesting.  Good to know!


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 8, 2020)

Old Thread that seems to have missed a virtual missing link in CWC that's caused debate and confusion for several years.

The catalog where presumed all are monarch or Huffman is not the case.

In the left side of it, Deluxe' models it seems to be so. However on  top right side the two bikes, boy and girl; these two bikes are CWC. Chain guards are CWC, Front Sprockets/Chain ring, as is the entire paint scheme. And as this catalog is presumably 1954, yet it does not say, maybe 52 or 53 seems reasonable to presume. Even if a 1951, 50 and 49 the missing link is here.

The Boy's CWC bike has curved fender braces. Curved fender brackets that, CWC study groups say; never happened after circa 1947/8.

Right side lower 2 bikes appear to be same manufacture as the left deluxe models but top right is undoubtedly CWC all the way and those curved fender braces did happen much longer than presumed:


----------

